# Do hospitals let you take home the placenta?



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm thinking of doing a placenta print.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I didn't but was told I could if I wanted to.


----------



## murphysaangel (Feb 8, 2008)

Mine wouldn't let me (and I asked!), I naturally assumed that you couldn't in any hospital but I guess that is incorrect. They consider it "medical waste".


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Mine would not let me at all. I asked, begged, pleaded, and No.


----------



## layla983 (Oct 8, 2007)

I wasn't even allowed to see mine, looking at me funny because I asked & then told me I'd get "grossed out or lightheaded" if I saw it. They covered up the "medical waste" & removed it from the room first thing.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

My sister did with both of her births. In two different states. One was a hospital birth canter.


----------



## amymaew (Apr 25, 2007)

Check out www.placentabenefits.info - I'm pretty sure Jodi has some info on there about getting the hospital to release the placenta. If not, email her - I'm sure she'd be happy to help!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I did.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'll have to ask my midwife


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Just don't cut the cord. If its attached to the baby, it's going with the baby.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

At the last birth I went to as a doula the parents wanted to take home the placenta. The nurse said that they technically weren't allowed to but she would leave it sitting in its container here on the counter and if it happened to disappear while she was out of the room then she didn't see anything.


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 1, 2007)

My surgeon cleverly mislabeled the jar of my placenta and said I wasn't supposed to have it so I should hide it quickly.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I had no problems getting mine. They kept it in the fridge for me until we were ready to bring it home.


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

Without even asking, a nurse showed the placenta to us, so we could see what nourished our daughter for 40 weeks. She then told us that she'd "look the other way" if we wanted to take it home.

It wasn't something I had thought of doing at the time, so the hospital did whatever they wanted to it. Next time, I'm birthing at home and eating it in some way, shape or form.







:

Lydia


----------



## Kellyh_01 (Apr 24, 2006)

We let you take it home as long as there were no birth complications. If mom had a fever in labor or there are any signs of infection they would want to send it to lab for cultures.


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

It's yours. It's as yours as your baby is. You made it. If you want it, they can't keep it. Make your intentions known in advance and if it's not "normal" for the hospital to release it, get a signature from your doctor.

I know not all hospitals are as prepared to admit that as mine was. I had no problem. In fact, we left without it by accident, and they put it in the freezer for me without needing to be asked to do so.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

The hospital I had DS in wouldn't let me have it







I didn't plan to being in the hospital, so it was a double disappointment for me. When I asked for it, they QUICKLY took it out of the room!


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

My doctor said I could have mine with no problems if I wanted it (I didn't) as long as I was fine and they didn't have to run any tests on it. i did have the nurse show it to me after labor though and she spent 5 minutes showing it to me and explaining it. It was cool in a weird way. I'm definitely keeping the next one though!


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

i put it in my birth plan that i at least wanted to see it-but it was whisked away while i was in awe of my new babe =/


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

Ours does if you want it.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I have yet to go to my new midwife's office, so I'll find out in a few weeks what the deal is there.

With my 1st birth, the doctor asked me if I wanted to see it, which I did. Back then I didn't even think of taking it home!


----------

